# Need help cleaning up my living room



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

What I did...

This part might not apply if youre not doing in-wall speakers. In-wall center channel (Below TV between studs) determines where TV mounts (Centered with TV), TV diminutions determines placement of right and left speakers, along with studs. Since I already had a 10" Polk floor subwoofer I purchased an in-wall 10" sub speaker and used the Polks amp to power it. 

HTPC (Headless + running ServerWMC) now sits inside of cabinet in another room, still handles all TV recordings and movies. @ TV's I've been using Raspberry Pi's running LibreELEC/Kodi & PVR client.

I like the cabinets, they're perfect for hiding game consoles and their accessories. Also like the idea of the false wall below, doesn't need to be too deep, maybe with sliding doors...


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nobr8ks said:


> What I did...
> 
> This part might not apply if youre not doing in-wall speakers. In-wall center channel (Below TV between studs) determines where TV mounts (Centered with TV), TV diminutions determines placement of right and left speakers, along with studs. Since I already had a 10" Polk floor subwoofer I purchased an in-wall 10" sub speaker and used the Polks amp to power it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I do plan on wall mounting all my bose cubes. You can see the 3 on top of the cabinet in the image. Since the space on the wall used to be a fireplace that was filled in it's more or less hollow behind the wall so I'm going to cut small holes just big enough for speaker wire and fish them to the junction box behind the tv and then down to the sub under the cabinet. 

The problem is my power outlets and power strip to connect all my devices (I have a ps3, ps4, wii, xbox 360, htpc, router, amp, sub,) all plugged into power below the cabinets so when you sit down you see a huge spaghetti factory of wires which ruins the look. I think my only real option is to cut a false wall and just hide everything behind that. I like the idea of sliding doors since I will need access to the PC every once and a while, but everything else is hidden in the cabinets.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Instead of multiple sliding doors, maybe one door using piano hinge, tilt up or drop down. 

Any thoughts of adding second TV (Side by side) ?

Be cool if you could add some flush mount LED lighting below cabinets too as accent lighting.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Its a little late now. But If I were going for that sort of look, maybe base cabinets with a counter top. If you need a ledge for leg room could have used a wider top than the base cabinet. Like a on a breakfast bar.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nobr8ks said:


> Instead of multiple sliding doors, maybe one door using piano hinge, tilt up or drop down.
> 
> Any thoughts of adding second TV (Side by side) ?
> 
> Be cool if you could add some flush mount LED lighting below cabinets too as accent lighting.


I thought about lights, but the best setups didn't have a flat wall they had a panel / wall in front of the wall and did everything on that so it's almost a 3d look. I can still add lights behind the TV since it's a 65" and there is a ton of space, but I have decided. yet. 












Yodaman said:


> Its a little late now. But If I were going for that sort of look, maybe base cabinets with a counter top. If you need a ledge for leg room could have used a wider top than the base cabinet. Like a on a breakfast bar.


They sale glass and a gloss white or black that I can still add to it. I may do black, but not sure just yet. I wanted to keep it modern so I definitely didn't want to do wood unless it was a gray stained texture to match the walls and flooring.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Dark glass would look good, and serve a purpose (Just noticed seam), ties into black frame around tv too... 


Can an Intel NUC replace that large HTPC? (Unless you're also gaming with it?)

Guessing those cubes are also plugged into subs amp?


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nobr8ks said:


> Dark glass would look good, and serve a purpose (Just noticed seam), ties into black frame around tv too...
> 
> Can an Intel NUC replace that large HTPC? (Unless you're also gaming with it?)
> Guessing those cubes are also plugged into subs amp?


The seam isn't that bad it's the cabinet doors that I need to adjust, but after 30 minutes I couldn't figure out how the 3 screws work and could never get it straight. I may still add the top black glass, but I wanted to see how it would look first.

I actually have a old i3 NUC in the other room room, but that box is my media server and as a result has about 20TB of data. The bose sub is off to the left and the amp is in the cabinet.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

So what you're saying is you really don"t need an HTPC underneath the cabinets.
But you're hesitant because your other nerd friends have them. :biggrin2:


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Nobr8ks said:


> So what you're saying is you really don"t need an HTPC underneath the cabinets.
> But you're hesitant because your other nerd friends have them. :biggrin2:


Actually I need it I just don't need it in the living room. Most of my media is on that server and I can't toss it. I could move it to another room and connect it via wireless, but the wife already shut me down on another "nuc" for the living room.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

LGHTme said:


> Actually I need it I just don't need it in the living room. Most of my media is on that server and I can't toss it. I could move it to another room and connect it via wireless, but the wife already shut me down on another "nuc" for the living room.


Have you played around with any Pi's ? They're wife friendly @ $40.00:vs_bananasplit: 

You can also nerd out on Raspbian or RetroPie if Kodi doesn't provide enough geekness :vs_smirk:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> Yeah I do plan on wall mounting all my bose cubes


Please don't ruin that System with Bose Speakers.
Any decent In-wall Speaker starting at $50/pair will out-perform the Bose Crap.


----------

